# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 45)



## ripjack13

*What kind of footwear do you wear in the shop? *

*Steel toe boots?
Hikers?
Sneakers?
Flip flops/**Slippas**?*
*Mississippi Au natural *
*Other...*




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
This is the way....I have spoken.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Usually sketchers memory foam sneakers. Because they are comfortable for standing for a long time and have good grip so they are sure footed. Sometimes I wear my work boots and they are steel toes, but that's just so I dont have to change my shoes, lol.  I cant stand sandals so that's never an issue.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D

Steel toes... my work requires them and I keep them in the garage ( my shop). When I head to the garage I just naturally put them on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

keen's steel toed boots. couple reasons. standing on concrete is hard on my back-Keen's really make a difference. Steel toe- you drop a 1.5x1.5x 12" african blackwood on your toe a couple times while in slippers-even us slow learners get the hint.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Croc flip flops, y'all have all seen the pics of my feet in the Shop! I hate wearing closed shoes so unless I have to I don't.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben

I wear sneakers all day,after I get home I usually wear loafers when I head out to do anything,but not always.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

T. Ben said:


> loafers


Me too! I have some comfy sketchers....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Since my "shop" is my driveway it depends if it's summer or winter. Summer, Teva or Reef flip flops; winter, whatever tennis shoe I currently have. If it's snowing or raining I usually don't work in the shop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

I forgot to say, now that it's butt cold here I wear socks with my flip flops out there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## T. Ben

ripjack13 said:


> Me too! I have some comfy sketchers....


I love my loafers,wear them until the wife can’t stand them anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> I forgot to say, now that it's butt cold here I wear socks with my flip flops out there!


what is butt cold there 70?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> what is butt cold there 70?


Hell man, it's been in the 40s in the mornings here!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Herb G.

Usually my Red Wings.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> Croc flip flops, y'all have all seen the pics of my feet in the Shop! I hate wearing closed shoes so unless I have to I don't.


S'ToV sandals I tried Croc but don't like the way they fit and wear. I wear these everywhere. Add a pair of socks when I go to church and I'm set. They even come in the Astros colors

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill

usually sneakers/tennies, boots if I’m going to use chainsaw.
Sandals not an option in warm months, those curly tailed things reach right over the edges and make me say lotsa bad words.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Red Wing or Irish Setter boots. Been wearing them since late November, 1964, when I joined the Army, 56 years ago. Time sure does fly when you're getting old. About 8 years ago I decided I couldn't afford them, and figured I'd get some cheaper even if they wore out sooner, it would be cost effective. Well, after 2years of wearing that crap, I went back to Red Wing boots because they stabilize my ankles and are very comfy on my feet. Five minutes before seeing this question here, I was looking for a place online to get a couple pair rather than buying them here in Tucson. 

BTW, if you drop a chisel, or other sharp object, you won't cut your feet wearing leather shoes, Tony. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Tony said:


> I forgot to say, now that it's butt cold here I wear socks with my flip flops out there!


That's just wrong! Although the Japanese have been doing that for centuries. The old tabi sock with a slot between the big toe and the rest of your toes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Herb G.

Nubsnstubs said:


> Red Wing or Irish Setter boots. Been wearing them since late November, 1964, when I joined the Army, 56 years ago.


Man, you are an old geezer, ain't ya?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I just got a new pair of red wings through my last job, they paid for half. Ill be wearing them on the new job eventually. Haven't worn them yet as I'm waiting till my old boots wear out first. The new red wings also have the guard over the top of your foot, called a metatarsal guard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

I used to be a Red Wing/Irish Setter devotee, the uppers will last forever. Unfortunately, went through soles quickly, and they are heavy (weight).

Two years ago saw an ad for Keen, chose a pair of their work boots, and I'll never go back. Great support for standing in place on concrete, or hiking and climbing on uneven ground, waterproof too. I wear them year round, nearly every day, and only stop when the snow gets deep and the temp falls below 20°.

One of the best things about Keen IMO is their weight. Lightest weight boot I've ever worn. Feel more like a light weight hiking boot than a work boot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Herb G. said:


> Man, you are an old geezer, ain't ya?


Herb, I was born old. Haven't changed much except for wearing diapers. That stopped when I was about 2-3 years old. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nubsnstubs said:


> Herb, I was born old. Haven't changed much except for wearing diapers. That stopped when I was about 2-3 years old. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


We go out of this world the same way we came into it. Fat, bald, toothless, and in diapers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs

woodtickgreg said:


> We go out of this world the same way we came into it. Fat, bald, toothless, and in diapers.


Greg, I'm hoping a truck driver will get me before I have to suffer through that indignity. I'm having to go through that right now with my wife. It's a good thing she's so far gone with dementia/Alzheimer that she doesn't know what, where, when or how. Dementia has been happening since brain surgery 5-6 years ago, but the diaper thing is within the last month, right after my eastward trip.. Hmmmm footwear to diapers. It's officially hit the bottom now...... .. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 8


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Jerry, I hate to hear that my friend. Stay strong. We went through that with my granny. Its a terrible disease. Prayers to you!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I watched alzheimer's take my mother. It's a terrible thing for family members to endure. So sorry Jerry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 6


----------



## Lou Currier

Definitely flip flops...unlike Tiny, I don’t wear socks when it gets chilly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

trc65 said:


> I used to be a Red Wing/Irish Setter devotee, the uppers will last forever. Unfortunately, went through soles quickly, and they are heavy (weight).
> 
> Two years ago saw an ad for Keen, chose a pair of their work boots, and I'll never go back. Great support for standing in place on concrete, or hiking and climbing on uneven ground, waterproof too. I wear them year round, nearly every day, and only stop when the snow gets deep and the temp falls below 20°.
> 
> One of the best things about Keen IMO is their weight. Lightest weight boot I've ever worn. Feel more like a light weight hiking boot than a work boot.


I started wearing them cause UPS makes their employees wear them here. There is a reason.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung

Usually tennis shoes. Sometimes sandals.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950

Lou Currier said:


> Definitely flip flops...unlike Tiny, I don’t wear socks when it gets chilly


Central Florida-Chilly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maverick

Same as Matt, Usually tennis shoes. Sometimes sandals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Mike1950 said:


> Central Florida-Chilly



Hey! It got down in the 60’s this morning

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

trc65 said:


> I used to be a Red Wing/Irish Setter devotee, the uppers will last forever. Unfortunately, went through soles quickly, and they are heavy (weight).
> 
> Two years ago saw an ad for Keen, chose a pair of their work boots, and I'll never go back. Great support for standing in place on concrete, or hiking and climbing on uneven ground, waterproof too. I wear them year round, nearly every day, and only stop when the snow gets deep and the temp falls below 20°.
> 
> One of the best things about Keen IMO is their weight. Lightest weight boot I've ever worn. Feel more like a light weight hiking boot than a work boot.



I love Keen. Very comfortable shoes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Well, guess I need to go look at some Keens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D

I’ll have to see if Keen is available at my work. My company gives us $140 a year towards our steel toed shoes but not every shoe vendor is on our list to choose from.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Meijer stores here in Michigan carry the Keen brand.
Never tried them yet. I like the sketchers steel toes I'm wearing now but when they are done I have a nice new pair of red wings to try out.


----------



## ripjack13

They aren't cheap. But if you can find em on sale, check em out...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Any good boot isn't cheap.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## trc65

They do have periodic sales, get on their email list.

Also, when you figure how many hours and how many days in a week/year you spend with them on your feet, it is very cheap to be comfortable!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

I have a pair of Keen boots what I wear in the shop or when I go on my walks. Couldn’t do these activities without them. Went ahead and purchased another pair and they are on standby in the closet.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

William Tanner said:


> I have a pair of Keen boots what I wear in the shop or when I go on my walks. Couldn’t do these activities without them. Went ahead and purchased another pair and they are on standby in the closet.



Oh nice. Which ones are those?


----------



## William Tanner

I bought them on 5/21/18. They are quick to lace up. I like that feature.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ripjack13

Ah. Nice. I had a pair of the original Targhee's and a targhee 2. I like the added width without actually having to get wide shoes. 
Time for a new pair too...I'm digging yours and the dark olive/black pair. It's a toss up. I'll need to go up to either rei or cabelas and try em on.

Thanks Bill!


----------



## William Tanner

Marc, got my last two pairs at REI. They said I could return them for any reason even if I had been wearing them. Not cheap but has been a great store foe me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

William Tanner said:


> Marc, got my last two pairs at REI. They said I could return them for any reason even if I had been wearing them. Not cheap but has been a great store foe me.



I don't shop REI like I used to, but still love that store/company!! Thanks for the info. I have had such issues finding good hiking boots that are comfortable for the long run; either day hikers or serious boots. Just don't seem to quite get the right ones. I am looking forward to shopping for these.

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Old tennis shoes in the shop, and boots when I'm wielding a chainsaw outside! Chuck


----------



## Mike1950

William Tanner said:


> Marc, got my last two pairs at REI. They said I could return them for any reason even if I had been wearing them. Not cheap but has been a great store foe me.


I buy mine at North 40- not sure if they are in Tri cities.


----------



## trc65

I don't have any local stores,so ordered them off Keen's website. Same size as my Red wing shoe size. BTW I chose the "Pittsburgh" boot in soft toe. First boot I've ever owned that have no complaints about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Mike we don’t have a North 40 down here. Is yours on N Division? Between the 60’s and up until about 2010 got to Spokane all the time. The folks had a vacation home on Silver lake and property near Waits Lake and on Loon and Lake Roosevelt. Now my mind is getting a little rusty as far as Spokane goes. Can’t believe the White Elephant stores have closed. They were always my first stop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

William Tanner said:


> Marc, got my last two pairs at REI. They said I could return them for any reason even if I had been wearing them. Not cheap but has been a great store foe me.


I get mine at REI. Watch for sales and / or discount offers. You can usually save $30 - $40.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Gdurfey said:


> I don't shop REI like I used to, but still love that store/company!! Thanks for the info. I have had such issues finding good hiking boots that are comfortable for the long run; either day hikers or serious boots. Just don't seem to quite get the right ones. I am looking forward to shopping for these.
> 
> Thanks guys



Check out merrell's too. For hikers they're nice. Not so much for workboots though. I had a few of those , the moab 2 are nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Check out merrell's too. For hikers they're nice. Not so much for workboots though. I had a few of those , the moab 2 are nice.


I have merril slip on- They are nice.


William Tanner said:


> Mike we don’t have a North 40 down here. Is yours on N Division? Between the 60’s and up until about 2010 got to Spokane all the time. The folks had a vacation home on Silver lake and property near Waits Lake and on Loon and Lake Roosevelt. Now my mind is getting a little rusty as far as Spokane goes. Can’t believe the White Elephant stores have closed. They were always my first stop.



Yes the White Elephant being gone is horrible. Have been going there since the mid 50's. 
We have a n-40 on Trent. but there is one on N. division. Courdelane has a n 40 with best shoe selection.

I built a house north of deer park in the 80's move from there to here in 88. Fished those lakes from kid to 80's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

trc65 said:


> I don't have any local stores,so ordered them off Keen's website. Same size as my Red wing shoe size. BTW I chose the "Pittsburgh" boot in soft toe. First boot I've ever owned that have no complaints about.


Kathie buys hers on line. hard to find her shoe size locally. They do have good sales.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

William Tanner said:


> Marc, got my last two pairs at REI. They said I could return them for any reason even if I had been wearing them. Not cheap but has been a great store foe me.


Just got a new pair of Keens...








Man these are soooo comfy!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner

Good deal Marc. Have to wear mine if I’m on my feet for any length of time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I joined the keen club today, expensive but bow do they fit nice! This pair seemed to run a little small so I actually went up a half size. I purchased them from a work clothes company near my house, I buy my carhartts there as well. They fitted me for my work boots. I don't need steel toes anymore but these have a nice wrap around toe cap to protect your foot and the boot.
Great arch support in these as well, put them on and instant comfort. I do wish they where a little taller as I like a tall work boot but once I put them on I forgot all about that. Made in American you say.......

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Will be looking them up...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

woodtickgreg said:


> Well I joined the keen club today, expensive but bow do they fit nice! This pair seemed to run a little small so I actually went up a half size. I purchased them from a work clothes company near my house, I buy my carhartts there as well. They fitted me for my work boots. I don't need steel toes anymore but these have a nice wrap around toe cap to protect your foot and the boot.
> Great arch support in these as well, put them on and instant comfort. I do wish they where a little taller as I like a tall work boot but once I put them on I forgot all about that. Made in American you say.......
> View attachment 223991View attachment 223992


You'll love them! I've been wearing Keen for several years now. No complaints, wear them year round in all types of terrain. They aren't cheap, but I get ~ 3 years of daily wear out of a pair. 

As I get older, don't worry too much about footwear costs, if my feet aren't happy, pretty soon my knees, hips and back let me know. 

FYI, a lot of the stores I've been in don't carry the full line of Keen boots, lots more offerings on the website if you can't find a style you like locally.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Tanner

trc65 said:


> You'll love them! I've been wearing Keen for several years now. No complaints, wear them year round in all types of terrain. They aren't cheap, but I get ~ 3 years of daily wear out of a pair.
> 
> As I get older, don't worry too much about footwear costs, if my feet aren't happy, pretty soon my knees, hips and back let me know.
> 
> FYI, a lot of the stores I've been in don't carry the full line of Keen boots, lots more offerings on the website if you can't find a style you like locally.


You are correct about price. I see an orthopedic surgeon Monday about my right foot.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## ripjack13

Keen is one of my favorite shoes. I've had a pair of their sandals when they first came out, I found them at Cabelas. I wore them out cuz they were soooo comfy. But after about 3 years they were quite stinky too. So Mrs. Rip took em out to the trash, and we went looking for new ones. I tried to get other shoes, to save money, but, in the end, I value comfort and quality above price, and I will always have a pair of Keens. Good choice Greg...You should get 2 pairs, Change them out every other day to air out, and they will treat you well for a long time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> You should get 2 pairs, Change them out every other day to air out, and they will treat you well for a long time.


I'm fortunate in that regard, my feet dont sweat. I've never had a problem with my feet stinking or my shoes for that matter. I had a step brother who's feet stank so bad that when he took his shoes off it would stink up a room, lol. Nasty!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

